# جهاز التنظير



## باسم 1411987 (30 مايو 2007)

*جهاز التنظير*​​لما كان الوصول إلى الجوف الداخلي للإنسان بغية التشخيص والمعالجة أمراً غير سهل كان لابد من وجود تجهيزات وأدوات تمكن الطبيب من استكشاف هذه المناطق , وبالتالي هو أرقى أنواع التشخيص دون فحص سريري من خلال الفحص البصري فقط وتجاوز الجراحة.

*والمناظير الأكثر شيوعا هي :*
 1. منظار العمود الفقري   (f LEXIBLE ENDOSCOPY).
 2. منظار الاثني عشره (DUODENSCOPE) .
 3. منظار المعدة ( GASTROSCOPE) .
 4. منظار القنا ة الصفراوية (CHOLED OCHOSCOPES).
 5. منظار القولون (COLONOSCOPE).
 6. منظار نهاية المعدة (SIGMOIESCOPES).
 7. منظار القصبات (BRON CHSCOPE).

الميزة الأساسية لهذه المناظير هو استخدامها ألياف الزجاجية والتي تنقل معطيات (صوت وصورة ) 

* البنية الأساسية للمنظار :*
1- فتحة نقل الصورة وهي تحوي على ألياف بصرية 30000-50000 يتم ترتيبها بشكل متلاصق .
وكلما نقص قطر الألياف البصرية كلما تحسنت الدقة ولكن لم يكن بالإمكان صناعة ألياف بقطر أصغر من 5 ميكرو متر نظراً لقابليتها للكسر,علاقة المرونة متعلقة باالثخن. 
2- فتحة المنبع الضوئي :وهو عبارة عن الجزء الذي ينقل الضوء إلى المكان المطلوب والمقصود بالمعالجة وذلك من خلال ألياف بصرية .
3- فتحة العمل و الشفط: من أجل إدخال الأدوات الجراحية عبر المنظار . أما قناة الشفط فتستخدم لشفط محتويات المعدة والاثني عشرية وذلك من أجل تحسين الرؤية وتخفف من ابتلاع المريض للسوائل خلال نزع المنظار. 
4- أقنية الماء والهواء : تسمح بغسل العدسة والنفخ وغسل المكان المراد تنظيره ,
وعادة يتم نفخ المكان المراد تنظيره آما بالهواء أو غاز (CO2) وهي مصممة لخروج الماء والهواء بزاويه 90 درجة .

5- ألية الأنحاء بكل الاتجاهات : وهي عبارة عن أسلاك مثبتة في القسم الأخير من المنظار مرتبطة مع أسلاك تصل إلى قسم التحكم من الجزء العلوي.
· أنبوب المريض يحتوي على أربع أغماد تحتوي على أسلاك فولاذية والهدف الأساسي من هذه الأغماد هو عدم التأثير على الألياف البصرية لأنة أي ضربة آو احتكاك مهما كان صغيرا يؤدي إلى ضرره .
· يوجد في نهاية الأنبوب الذي يتحكم ف بالحركة مفاصل فولاذية مغطاة بي شبكة فولاذية ومن خلال الأسلاك الأربع بإمكاننا تحريكة في جميع الاتجاهات الفراغية .


· أخر 20 سم من الأنبوب يجب إن يكون مصنوع من Teflon
 وهي عبارة عن مادة لدنة . وفي نهاية الأنبوب يجب وضع مادة سيراميكية لاصقة تبقى مدى العمر لايمكن أزالتها ويتم تثبيتها من خلال السشوار .
· وحدة العين تكون مؤلفة غالبا من وحدة فيها سبع عدسات تغطي نقص البصر إذ كان موجوداً عند الطبيب .
· القناة العاملة غالبا تكون لها وظيفتين  الأولى اخذ الخزع والثانية من أجل مص المفرزات 
 الخازع هو عبارة عن مقص وهذا المقص يجب تبديلة بعد كل عشرين عملية خزع تقريبا , وخلال إجراء الخزع يجب أن يكون هنالك توافق بين النظر ودعسة القدم المسؤلة عن القطع .
· الانبوب لة طول عالمي معياري بالغ 1متر ومن الهام وضع القطة البلاستيكية في نهاية الانبوب .
· منظار القولون له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 133 سم .
 منظار الشرج له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 60 سم.
 منظار القصبات له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 60 سم .
 منظار البولية له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 35 سم من أجل المثانة .
 منظار البولية له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 60 سم من أجل الكلية. منظار الرحم والمهبل له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 35 سم والقطر 3.3 ملم. منظار المستقيم له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ60 سم.
 منظار المرارة له طول موحد تقريبا بالغ 120 سم.
· ومن الهام خلال إجراء عملية التسليك للمرارة أن تكون تحت التنظير وذلك منعا للالتباس ودخول الأنبوب إلى البنكرياس وبالتالي التسبب في الوفاة .





* المنظار الصلب *
 إن توزع ألياف في هذا النموذج هو عبارة عن توزع دائري والنماذج القديمة كانت هلالية الشكل آو نصف دائرية . الطول الوسطي له 33سم وأضخم قطر له 10ملم وهو منظار البطن وذلك من أجل جراحة البطن .في الداخل هنالك 6 عدسات 2-2.2 سم .زاوية الرؤيا تكون 0درجة أو 30 درجة .

*الأعطال: *
 1. انسداد القناة (قناة الماء والهواء).
 2. قطع في كبل الألياف الضوئية وذلك نتيجة لصدمة (وثمنه 800$).
 3. الرطوبة الباقية بعد عملية الغسل وتؤدي إلى أذيته .
 4. العض على الأنبوب من قبل المريض وذل نتيجة عدم وجود القطعة الفموية وهنا لازم تغير الأنبوب بالكامل .
 5. أجراء خزعة كبيرة تؤدي إلى تضرر أنبوب العمل أو أخذ خزعة لها مساحة تساوي تقريبا إلى مساحة الأنبوب.
 6. بالنسبة إلى المنظار الصلب فأعطاله كامنة في السقوط أو الصدمة أثناء الاستخدام وبالتالي تؤدي إلى تضررة ضررا كبيرا.
 7. عدم استخدام منظف من الشامبو وذلك بعد عملية التعقيم بمادة السايدكس المخرشة .


----------



## فاروق سعيد (30 مايو 2007)

ممتاز ولكن ملف يكون افضل


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع .......


----------



## باسم 1411987 (30 مايو 2007)

:80: شكراً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2007)

الأخ باسم .

تحية طيبة .

هنيئا لك بمشاركاتك المفيدة والثرية والشرح المفصل والدقيق .

حقيقتا هو اسلوب نادر وشيق يدع المرء يطلع عليه بشوق وحماس .

اعانك الله لما تبذله ن جهد في سبيل العلم وتوصيل المعرفة بسلاسة ويسر .

البغدادي .


----------



## tigersking007 (31 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ باسم والله مواضيع جميله جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عمرو ياسين (8 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك جدا عالموضوع ... هذا الموضوع قد قمت بطلبه منكم .. في عنوان المناظير .. لو تذكرتم 

شكرا عالرد .. وأرجو التفصيل في شكل وتركيب الجهاز بالصور 

ولكم جزيل الشكر ... على كل مجهود تبذلونه


----------



## ابو ايه (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخ باسم الموضوع شيق وممتاز جدا شكرا للمجهود وبارك الله بيك 


ابو ايه الهيتي ----------


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 يونيو 2007)

جوزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حذيفة أبو الحاج (20 أكتوبر 2007)

يجزيك الخير


----------



## عبد الله البرزاوي (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير :55:​


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## جمانة وليد (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (14 أغسطس 2008)

والله انه موضوع كويس ومشوق جدا 
لكن ازا في امكانية انك اتنزله ملف وازا في كتاب عن ذلك بكون افضل
وشكرا جزيلا الك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## حورية_الحور (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## hisham badawi (29 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
يرجى الانتياه الى ان Flexible Sigmoidoscopy يستخدم لتنظير نهاية القولون اي المستقيم 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## مريم شريف. (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي 
وبارك فعلي معلوماتك الشيقه والدقبيقه
بارك فيك


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *​*
*


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع جدا
وشكرا
وجزاك الله الف خير 
وعيد مبارك


----------



## ليدي لين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا معلومات واضحة ولكن هل يوجد صور تكون اكثر ايضاح


----------



## mohammed.madani (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بورك فيك


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على هده المعلومات لانها فعلا قيمة


----------



## mujeeb1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Creatives (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكر لك ,اطلعتنا على المناظير بشكل رائع!*​


----------



## biomed eng (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you ..


----------



## احمد ابراهيم زغارى (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك وجعله الله فى حسناتك وشكرا جزيل على معلومات تضيف لنا جميعا


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خييير


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خييير


----------

